
RSC Study: Three Myths about Copyright Law and Where to Start to Fix It [pdf] - rkudeshi
http://rsc.jordan.house.gov/uploadedfiles/rsc_policy_brief_--_three_myths_about_copyright_law_and_where_to_start_to_fix_it_--_november_16_2012.pdf
======
rkudeshi
A summary by Redditor davidjoho:

"The 3 myths are:

\- The purpose of copyright is to compensate the creator of the content

\- Copyright is free market capitalism at work

\- The current copyright legal regime leads to the greatest innovation and
productivity

And the four "potential policy solutions" are:

\- Statutory damages reform

\- Expand Fair Use

\- Punish false copyright claims

\- Heavily limit the terms for copyright, and create disincentives for
renewal"

Saw this originally posted on Reddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/13cq6s/republican_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/13cq6s/republican_committee_nails_3_myths_about/)

Which pointed to a a discussion on Slashdot:
[http://politics.slashdot.org/story/12/11/16/2354259/gop-
brie...](http://politics.slashdot.org/story/12/11/16/2354259/gop-brief-
attacks-current-copyright-law)

